# Cutting Pergo Laminate Flooring



## Leo G

I had a contractor friend of mine ask me what blade to use for cutting the laminate floorings. He said he usually uses a standard carbide tipped blade but by the end of the job the blade was shot from cutting the hard laminate. He asked me if a hardi board blade might fair better and I didn't have an answer for him. What type of blades do you guys use to cut the laminate flooring and does it really wear out a carbide blade within a single (250-400 sq ft) job? What blade do you recommend for a good cut and long life? Thanks:thumbsup: 

Leo


----------



## PrecisionFloors

I use regular carbide tipped 36 tooth 7 1/4 circular saw blades on my table saw and no they do not wear out in one job. On average I get 1500sf worth of floor layed on a blade.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Carbide always! I have calculated about 100 sq. ft. more than Precision but use 10" blades on a RAS. I don't buy quality blades for laminate and have a sharpening shop at the end of my street. Lower priced laminates tend to destroy blades more frequently, a distributer once told me that there is more grit in them.


----------



## Bud Cline

Seems like they use aluminum oxide for the wear-surface on laminate flooring, I think that's what a rep told me one time. Hell, that's sandpaper! 

Anyway when Pergo first hit the streets around here I was doing a lot of Pergo installations and had blade-ware issues so I ran my own little survey. On average I would get 240 square feet of laminate installed before the blade had to go to the shop to be sharpened. I used a 80 tooth carbide. That avaerage held pretty close for a two year period cause that's how long I surveyed it.

FWIW


----------



## Teetorbilt

Bud, was that with carbide blades? What was your cut angle?

I cut it right-side-up with a RAS and tablesaw to prevent chipping and go deep to keep the tooth angle high. With a handheld, you should flip it over and cut from the backside. You have to slow the feed as well, this ain't Balsa that you're cutting. Let the tool do the work.

If you're attacking this like White Pine, you will smoke blades. I learned that on my first floor.

Dad always taught me to "Let the tool do it's work".


----------



## Bud Cline

Carbide blade on a power mitre saw. Didn't use the table saw for anything but rips and never tracked that blade. I think I must have been cutting them sunny-side-up to prevent chipping but don't remember for sure. I haven't done laminate in several years, I gave up on the crap.


----------



## J&J Home Imp.

I use an 18v cordless skill saw for the end cuts and a table saw for the rest. I also by cheap blades. The 6" blades are a lot cheaper than the 12" for my mitre.


----------



## John712

You can use saw with motor to cut it. The cutted edge will be very good.


----------



## KoryEmma

I always use a jigsaw because one blade can do the whole job then just trash it put in a new blade and go back to the real froors


----------



## J DoubleD FLoor

No offense about the jigsaw ... but it would take almost 3 times the time to finish a job just to save a sawblade ... I'm guessing either you have clients that don't care about how long it takes or you only are doing small jobs. I personally use my power miter 12" with a diablo 80 tooth, I have two of them that i specifically use for laminate and have sharpened after every job. They get about 1200 sf each before the smoke comes.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

JDoubleD try out a table saw man...you wil find that you can make 90% of your cuts on it, its quicker, dust collection is easier (depending on the saw) and the blades last forever. Seriously, try it and I bet your mitre saw will only cut trim or 3/4 from now on. If my helper uses the mitre to cut laminate he gets his ass chewed off.


----------



## J DoubleD FLoor

I use the mitre for crosscuts only ... the rest is done on the table without a fence .... but i'll try the table for the entire job once to see if it speeds things up without tearing up my blades .... btw ... is your helper gaining some weight on his/her rear now?


----------



## turner flooring

If enough laminate is being installed. I would spend the money on a Laminate cutter that's made like a v.c.t cutter. Around $300 at a flooring supply house.
Only if you are cutting enough laminate in the long haul. To make your money back. Blades are a hassle to run and sharpen; or buy at home depot.


----------

